# Black Hills & Yellowstone



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello Outbackers!

We are planning our summer trip for June of 2008. After searching these topics I have a rough plan and would appreciate any feedback or suggestions before I reserve the dates.

A little info on our family: Wife, myself, and 3 daughters ages 11, 16, & 18 by the time of our trip. This may be the last trip we are able to get the graduating senior to join us on. We have never been to Yellowstone and the oldest two girls have not been to the Black Hills since they were little which means our 11 year-old has not been there. We have the 26kbrs Outback travel trailer.

After searching the threads I have an outline of:
- Black Hills: Palmer Gulch KOA Resort or J-Rafter J-Bar Ranch seem to be the top recommendations. Mount Rushmore, Crazyhorse, and the caves are must sees. Any other definitely don't want to miss attractions? The Mount Rushmore night show is on the list.

- Yellowstone: West Yellowstone KOA and the Grizzly RV Park seem to be the top recommendations. Bear Park, Old Faithful, Lamar Valley, and Hot Springs are must sees. Any other definitely don't want to miss areas. Rafting?

We are limited due to work schedules, but are planning 3 days in the Black Hills and 4 days in Yellowstone. This sound about right for a family that can't get away from work for more than 9-10 days? Wish we could take two full weeks off, but unfortunately the corporate world doesn't share our values and ideas.









We are coming from Minnesota, but West Yellowstone sounds like the recommendation. Worth the extra drive coming from the east?

I've been to the Black Hills quite a few times in my life. I know my way around pretty good all though it has been about ten years now. Yellowstone i am clueless other than what I have read on the forum here. It should be a great experience.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

forumcoach-

In South Dakota, we're going to be staying at the J-Rafter J-Bar Ranch. My brother lives in South Dakota and I had him ask around about campgrounds. His friends recommended the J-Rafter J-Bar Ranch. my 2 cents! Hope it helps.

Have a good trip.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like a great trip. There are plenty people on the forum that should be able to help with advice as soon as they see it


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

We did this last year









We stayed East of Yellowstone in Cody and so availed ourselves of the nightly rodeo, which was really neat and the kids (myself included) really enjoyed it.

I think your trip sounds good, I would also add Bear Country in the Black Hills - you drive through this "zoo" and look at the animals roaming, bears included - keep your windows up. Its not a long excursion, but the kids really enjoyed it. There is a place at the end to get out (safely) and tour a walking zoo. Your older 2 may think it "uncool" but everyone else should enjoy it...actually, you all should enjoy - its too neat to see bears and animals that close and just through your car window.

I was disappointed in Crazy Horse - You dont get to get close enough for my taste and it was expensive to get in. We snapped a few pics and then were out of there....Mt. Rushmore was a whole other story - VERY COOL....

Just my offerings - they are worth what you paid


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

In the Black Hills area, I would also recommend spending some time in Custer State Park. Clicky thingy. You can do a drive through tour or try some of the hiking trails. Going in June you should have a good chance of seeing lots of bison calves.

The roads through Yellowstone are set up in a rough figure 8, with branches to the park gates. If you'll have four days in Yellowstone, I would recommend divvying the park up roughly into 1/4 sections and try to cover as much of the park as you can over the four days. Be sure you don't miss the Lower Falls near Canyon Village - the view is spectacular! Going in June you should be able to see lots of young 'uns of several species.

Here are a couple pictures I took in Yellowstone in June 2006.

Yellowstone River Lower Falls, "Grand Canyon of Yellowstone"









Momma grizzly bear and two cubs


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

On our first visit to Yellowstone, we stayed in a pop-up at Norris Campground. It's in the middle of the grand loop, on the west side. It's a nice campground, but sites are first come - first served each day. We stayed in Cody the night before we went into the park, then towed in through the east gate and got a campsite by noon. But much later than that, and you can be out of luck. And most campsites are set up for pop-ups and tents. Get there by 11:00. Familiarize yourself with the rules about all wheels being on a paved surface, parking, etc. (No hookups here. Flush toilets - no showers.)

The campground is real close to Norris Geyser Basin. Hike back after supper and watch Echinus Geyser. Maybe you'll be lucky and see Steamboat erupt. Ya just never know!

About 11 miles east is Canyon Village Campground, on the east side of the Grand Loop. Those sites are reservable, but again, reserve NOW for next summer, to get a site big enough. Canyon is close to the Upper and Lower Falls, and next to Canyon Village - major shopping. (No hookups here. Flush toilets, showers, and laundry available. No Dump Station, either)

We've also stayed at Grant Campground. It's a nice place, with reservable sites, as well. Again - call NOW to reserve. Canyon is at the southernmost part of the Grand Loop. But it's a quick drive to the Tetons from there (30 miles). There's also a hotel and nice restaurant at Grant Village - shopping too. Also, don't forget to make reservations for brunch at the Old Faithful Inn, which is a short drive from Grant (20 miles). You won't need to eat again until supper! And it gives you a good excuse to up-close and personal with that grand old lodge. (No hookups here.  Flush toilets, showers, dump station, and laundry available.)

The only place with hookups (inside the park) is Fishing Bridge, on the southeast portion of the Grand Loop. But it's a parking lot for trailers and in no way resembles camping. I like a campfire, and some space.

A few things to keep in mind to ensure that you can prepare and have a good time:
The Grand Loop Road is 90+ miles. Speed limit is 45, maximum. And you will do good to average 25 mph. 
Expect wildlife blockades with regularity - either from bison or elk using the road, and/or 100 cars stopped for photos of same. (I did it too!)
Expect road construction. The roads are always in need of repair - construction season is short - lots of cars at the same time.
Gas is REALLY EXPENSIVE in the park
Expect snow, sleet, hail, and rain in June. We got sleet/light snow on July 7 (kinda unusual). It gets very cool at night (7800 feet)
ALWAYS take your rain gear with you, hat, sunscreen, and a light jacket, too - no matter how far you're hiking (weather can change in minutes).
Expect to spend a lot of time hiking to see mud pots, geysers, pools, wildflowers, wildlife, waterfalls, etc.
And above all - expect to have a great time. You'll be planning your next trip back before you get home.
Here's a link to Yellowstone's Campground Directory: Yellowstone Campgrounds

While in the Black Hills, see Bear Country, and spend some time at Rushmore. Go during the day and hike the President's Trail. You can literally look up Washington's nose! Go back at night for the evening ampitheater show. Very inspirational. Take the steam train ride between Keystone and Hill City (and back). It's a nice ride through the Black Hills and you can shop all day at either place. The fare is for round trip - starting in either place, and returning. Several runs each day. We've stayed at Crooked Creek and at the Hill City KOA - both good campgrounds, but the area is loaded with campgrounds. But make reservations!

We live in Illinois, and my sister lives in Idaho, so we've been back and forth many times. If you have any specific questions, post or PM me. I'll be glad to help.

Mike


----------



## Lorne (Mar 21, 2007)

Regarding your choice for campgrounds, we have stayed at both of these and I would highly recommend them. Some will say that with as large as Yellowstone is (and it is huge) you'll only be at the campground to sleep, and this is true to some extent. But with kids (ours were 7 and 11 last year) a campground with amenities like a pool and hot tub are nice, to relax in the evening or for a "down" day if your schedule allows.

My other impression is that from Minnesota, you might have trouble fitting this all into the time you have available. We did these destinations (also from Minnesota) in separate trips - a week in the Black Hills in 2005, and a 12 day trip to the Yellowstone/Grand Tetons and a few other places in Wyoming in August 2007. So, you will have to pick and choose which attractions you take in at each. My other recommendations would include a night in Cody (we stayed at the Cody KOA, but there are several other nice campgrounds around Cody) to go to the Rodeo and see the Buffalo Bill museum, and a visit to the Grand Tetons. But that would get to be too much for the timeframe you've got to work with. You can PM me if you want any more specifics.

These destinations have been our favorites so far!


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you all for your time and recommendations! Usually when we camp or go on vacation we like the no itenerary life, but with the limited time we have, we are going to prepare a daily idea list so that we can see and do as much as possible. I have ordered the tourism packets from South Dakota and Yellowstone, but all of your experiences and recommendations will be of great help. I'm sure there will be plenty left for future trips.

Husker92 - Thanks for the campground tip, I believe that is the reservation we will make if available. We plan to have our dates set in the next couple of weeks.

jedmunson - We will add Bear Country to the list, it sounds fun. As for the teenagers, its hit or miss, one day it may be cool... the next, not so much... lol Oh well, they will have a great experience. The last time I was at Crazyhorse I had the same impression. It is neat, but you can see it just as well from the road. Two of my co-workers said they would not pay to get in again as well.

Camping Fan - Beautiful pictures. Custer State Park was recommended by a co-worker as well, we will have to add that to the list. I like your idea of dividing the park into four.

Mike - A bundle of knowledge shared by you again. It is very kind of you to share and some very valuable tips. I've seen your posts since I first found this forum, you are a very valuable member. Thank you! What exactly is the Grand Tetons?

Lorne - Thanks for sharing. Yes, I realize we don't have much time and will need to return. Our oldest daughter was a very dedicated soccer player when younger. As many sports parents know, youth sports can really cut into family time spent camping and taking trips in the summer. Minnesota offers such a short window for accomplishing everything in the summer months we have. There was a few years where we had a hard time getting away, all of our trips had to be a little shorter. We are not allowing our youngest to get so involved with youth sports that it binds us down like we were in the past. We are doing both trips together so that she can experience each a little this year. She may camp with us for quite a while yet, but who knows with work and college around the corner, it could be the last chance we have to give her the opportunity.

Two caves were recommended in the Black Hills on other threads. One was Mystery Cave I believe and the other I can't remember right now. Is is worth it to tour both caves or does it get repetitive?

Also, their is a Hot Springs that my co-worker recommended in Yellowstone. He said that you can walk or lay right in them and they are very warm. Would that be the Mammoth Springs?


----------



## 3MurphsOutbackin' (Sep 26, 2006)

Forumcoach

We spent 4 days in Custer SP this past summer and had a fantastic time. We stayed at Stockade lake campground and dry camped we had a fantastic camping spot. 
We liked the Crazy Horse exhibit - there is a lot of history there - but it is not as polished as Rushmore. Whatever you do, do not miss the hiway from Rushmore to the south end of the park (Iron Mountain Rd) with the narrow tunnels. Also, the Needles Highway, YOU CANNOT TAKE THE TRAILER, but it is very scenic, a must see







. We drove it at about 4:30 - 6:00 pm and saw tons of wildlife. We also took the Wildlife loop south to the Wind Cave. We really enjoyed the Wind Cave, better than the Jewel Cave. The wind cave had a long tour and great tour guide - the immensity of the cave system is staggering.

We also went up into Wyoming and spent a morning at Devil's Tower - very cool from a Geological perspective - but it is a bit out of the way.

We went to Lead and Deadwood as well. We were very disappointed with Deadwood.







We were there 10 years ago and it was fairly a rustic, historic, gold mining, cowboy town - with it's share of touristy stuff. This most recent visit the town has been transformed into a bunch of casinos. Virtually every establishment was a casino or had a casino - I was unimpressed. We spent less than 30 minutes in town and left.

If you go to AAA they have great maps and guide books for the area. Also www.custerstatepark.info

Hope you have a fantastic trip - Kevin


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

jedmunson said:


> I was disappointed in Crazy Horse - You dont get to get close enough for my taste and it was expensive to get in. We snapped a few pics and then were out of there....Mt. Rushmore was a whole other story - VERY COOL....


We had the opposite experience. We found Mt. Rushmore to be cold and institutional (and it's not free ... we pay for it with our taxes).

Crazy House was a bit expensive (the lesser of $25/carload or $10/adult and something less than that for kids), but of course it takes no government funding. We had the real feeling that they guy taking the money turned around and bought a case of dynamite for the project. We felt the people that worked there had passion for the project, and was extremely knowledgeable. At Rushmore they were just going through the motions.

As to getting close to the project, the $4/person bus ride to the base of the mountain was well worth the money. My impression is that people who skip the bus ride have a poor impression of Crazy Horse, those that go to the base of the mountain have a different impression.

The museum was great. Even little Sophie was enthralled. The interesting thing about this project is the timeframe; I visited when I was 12 and again at 48 and the progress has been amazing. The hard part is the knowledge that the project will likely not be completed in my lifetime. The $41 we spent went right into the project, and we felt good about that.

Ed


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

forumcoach said:


> Mike - What exactly is the Grand Tetons?


Grand Teton National Park is just 25-30 miles south of Yellowstone's south gate. Quite a bit to do and see there, too. Take the boat ride across Jenny Lake, then hike up to Hidden Falls and Inspiration Point. The Tetons are quite majestic - pushing straight up out of an otherwise flat plateau. Beautiful lakes and scenery, and lots of hiking opportunities.

If you are going to Yellowstone, the Tetons are a "must visit" also, in my opinion.

Mike


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> I was disappointed in Crazy Horse - You dont get to get close enough for my taste and it was expensive to get in. We snapped a few pics and then were out of there....Mt. Rushmore was a whole other story - VERY COOL....


We had the opposite experience. We found Mt. Rushmore to be cold and institutional (and it's not free ... we pay for it with our taxes).

Crazy House was a bit expensive (the lesser of $25/carload or $10/adult and something less than that for kids), but of course it takes no government funding. We had the real feeling that they guy taking the money turned around and bought a case of dynamite for the project. We felt the people that worked there had passion for the project, and was extremely knowledgeable. At Rushmore they were just going through the motions.

As to getting close to the project, the $4/person bus ride to the base of the mountain was well worth the money. My impression is that people who skip the bus ride have a poor impression of Crazy Horse, those that go to the base of the mountain have a different impression.

The museum was great. Even little Sophie was enthralled. The interesting thing about this project is the timeframe; I visited when I was 12 and again at 48 and the progress has been amazing. The hard part is the knowledge that the project will likely not be completed in my lifetime. The $41 we spent went right into the project, and we felt good about that.

Ed
[/quote]








for Crazy Horse from me as well. I really enjoyed the museum which showcases both the history and culture of the local Native Americans, and the history of the project itself. If you enjoy history it's worth the entrance fee, and do keep in mind that the project is funded by the entrance fees.

I also enjoyed touring the museum at Mt. Rushmore and learning the history behind that project.


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

"As to getting close to the project, the $4/person bus ride to the base of the mountain was well worth the money. My impression is that people who skip the bus ride have a poor impression of Crazy Horse, those that go to the base of the mountain have a different impression."

I'll keep that in mind. The people that have told me they didn't really care for Crazy Horse never mentioned the bus ride to the base.

Grand Teton will be on the list, along with the boat ride and hike.

Kevin - Thanks for the tips. The last time I was in the Black Hills was on a motorcycle ride with my brother, it must have been about 1996. I was very disappointed, casinos everywhere. I have fond memories of the town from childhood. My father and I were also there on motorcycle in 1985 when it was still the "Deadwood" I enjoyed.

Thanks for all of the help so far.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW, i did all of this as a kid and cant wait to get my kids out there. Good luck to you!! BE safe! we were hoping to do it this year but the family may have just grown by 1 around mid-summer ....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> WOW, i did all of this as a kid and cant wait to get my kids out there. Good luck to you!! BE safe! we were hoping to do it this year but the family may have just grown by 1 around mid-summer ....


So can we officially congratulate you?

Be careful or the backseat of that truck is going to start getting crowded.


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

Everything is booked! We squeezed a couple of extra days away from work so we will be on the road for twelve days at the end of June.

- Three nights at Rafter J-Bar Ranch in the Black Hills.
- Three nights at Colter Bay RV Park in the Grand Tetons.
- Four nights at Grizzly RV Park a few blocks from the West Yellowstone gate in Montana. 
- One night in North Dakota visiting family on the way home. 
- Back to work on monday.









We are pretty pumped about this trip. We decided to camp with full hook-ups outside of Yellowstone so we have a comfortable base camp since it is our first time in the area. Next time when we are more familiar with the park we can dry-camp inside the park. We didn't want to go in blind without reservations and no familiarity. We will use this as a good base for us to learn.

Thank you all for your time and suggestions.


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

In addition, we are considering taking the river raft ride that they offer at the Grand Tetons Lodge. Anybody experience that and have any feedback?

Also, I would like to white water raft either when we are at Grand Tetons or Yellowstone area. I believe I can get a couple of my daughters to join me, but I'm not sure about the misses. Anybody have a suggestion or experience they can share?


----------



## 153Syr (May 9, 2007)

I see you've only allowed three days for the Black Hills, but one place we really enjoyed on our 2003 trip was a place in Hot Springs called The Mammoth Site. If any of your family is into archeology, this is a place you can take a walking tour through an active dig. As I recall, the admission was reasonable and we had a great time. Just the story of how the place came to be is worth the visit. Google "Mammoth Site" and you should come up with their website.

Have a great trip, but you'll be moving every minute. We took a month from Syracuse to Lake Tahoe and back through Utah and I-40.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

forumcoach said:


> In addition, we are considering taking the river raft ride that they offer at the Grand Tetons Lodge. Anybody experience that and have any feedback?
> 
> Also, I would like to white water raft either when we are at Grand Tetons or Yellowstone area. I believe I can get a couple of my daughters to join me, but I'm not sure about the misses. Anybody have a suggestion or experience they can share?


We ended up rafting in Gallatin (Yellowstone, 2006) due to the Snake river's high flows through the Tetons that year....depends on how early in the season you go (June is iffy). With the boys only 7 and 10 at the time (Grand Teton Lodge company experienced their first fatalities in the Tetons in MANY years that year) we opted to skip the Tetons rafting until we had more information.

Don't mean to be a wet blanket, but as an avid rafter I always like to have as much information as possible when making a decision.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

forumcoach said:


> Everything is booked! We squeezed a couple of extra days away from work so we will be on the road for twelve days at the end of June.
> 
> - Three nights at Rafter J-Bar Ranch in the Black Hills.
> - Three nights at Colter Bay RV Park in the Grand Tetons.
> ...


We visited Yellowstone for the first time last summer with our 4 kids ages 14,11,9 and 7. It has been their all time favourite park. We stayed in a beautiful large campsite in Bridge Bay. There 5 days, and still not enough time to see everything. the park has IT ALL!! A highlight for our kids was the 2 swimming experiences we had. they are not publicly advertised within the park, but I learned from advice on this site. One is the Firehole River set in the firehole canyon. Kids can jump off rocks--very cool. The other was near Mammoth Hot Springs, actually in Montana. Called the Boiling River--you park just outside the park boundary, walk along the river on a path till you get to the bathing spot. Not really swimming as you shouldn't go under. But, you have the boiling Mammoth springs feeding into the glacier fed Gardiner River (hot mixed with cold) so you can dip in freezing cold, warm or sit in an outdoor hottub. It is beautiful. We actually used the backdrop as our family Christmas picture this year. You must see the Grand Canyon of Yellowstone, walk the geiser hike where they go off unexpectedly. I could go on forever about Yellowstone, any questions just ask.


----------

